# AORUS H370 Gaming 3 WiFi Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 4, 2018)

*AORUS H370 Gaming 3 WiFi Review*

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI.jpg 

When the new Intel Coffee lake CPUs initially released, we only had the high-end Z370 chipset based motherboards available in market. But now Intel has officially announced their mainstream Intel chipset for Coffee lake support the H370 Express chipset, B360 Express chipset and the H310 Express chipset, all with socket LGA 1151support. 

 The Intel H370 chipset is the most interesting chipset for consumes. It is mostly the overclocking part cut out variant of Z370 chipset with the new Integrated Intel Wireless-AC Support (CNVi) and Intel RST SATA RAID 0, 1, 5,10 support. 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/01.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/02.jpg 

Below are few of the benefit uses gets with the Intel 8th Generation Core Processor 

Increased multi-thread performance with up to 6 processor cores
Enhanced IA & memory overclocking with unlocked processors
"Always Available" with Modern Standby
Enhanced system responsiveness with Intel® Optane™ memory
Rec. 2020 & HDR for Blu-ray UHD playback
4K content with HEVC 10-bit HW decode and HDCP 2.2
Fast browser & YouTube content viewing with VP9 HW decode

 Today we are reviewing an Intel H370 chipset  from AORUS, the AORUS H370 Gaming 3 WiFi motherboard a feature packed full ATX board supporting new Coffee lake processors, Dual Channel Non-ECC Unbuffered DDR4, Intel® CNVi 802.11ac Wave2 2T2R WIFI, RGB FUSION with Multi-Zone Digital LED Light support and more. 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/03.jpg 

Now let’s see what this new Intel H370 chipset based AORUS gaming board have for us.

*Features*

Supports 8th Gen Intel® Core™ Processors
Dual Channel Non-ECC Unbuffered DDR4
8+2 Hybrid Digital PWM Design
Intel® CNVi 802.11ac Wave2 2T2R WIFI
ALC1220-VB with 114 (Rear)/110(Front) microphone in SNR, HD Audio with Smart Headphone AMP
Dual Ultra-Fast M.2 with PCIe Gen3 X4/X2 (1 with Thermal Guard) & SATA interface
RGB FUSION with Multi-Zone Digital LED Light Show design
Intel ® Native USB 3.1 Gen 2 with USB Type-C™ and Type-A +Front USB 3.1 Gen 1 Type-C™ Header
Intel® Ether LAN with CFOS Speed Internet Accelerator
CEC 2019 Ready, Save the Power as Easy as One Click
Smart Fan 5 features Multiple Temperature Sensors and Hybrid Fan Headers with FAN STOP
Anti-Sulfur Resistors Design
Ultra Durable™ 25KV ESD and 15KV Surge LAN Protection
Intel® RST SATA RAID support
Intel® Optane™ Memory Ready

*Specifications* 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/04.jpg 


*Package*
Looking at the front of the box, we see AORUS logo with motherboard model no. in big at center of the box. At the rear of the box, we find that AORUS goes into great detail on the specifications of the motherboard
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/05.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/06.jpg 

*Inside the box*
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/07.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/08.jpg 

*Looks*
Board is a solid build on a black PCB with silver and little bit of orange  colour theme gives the whole board an attractive looks.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/09.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/09b.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/09c.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/09d.jpg 

*Layout*
Detailed layout of board.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/10.jpg 

1. Intel LGA1151 socket, supporting New Intel’s 8th gen processors
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/11.jpg 

2. 4 DIMM Dual channel DDR4 memory slots with Armor supporting max. 64GB at 2666/2400/2133MHz and NO XMP support. 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/12.jpg 

3. ATX Power connector (24-pin EATXPWR) 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/13.jpg 

4. ATX CPU Power Connector (8-pin ATX12V).
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/14.jpg 

5. Back Panel Connectors : 1 x PS/2 keyboard/mouse port, 1 x DVI-D port, 1 x HDMI port, 1 x USB Type-C™ port, with USB 3.1 Gen 2 support, 1 x USB 3.1 Gen 2 Type-A port (red), 4 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 ports, 2 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports, 1 x RJ-45 port, 1 x optical S/PDIF Out connector, 5 x audio jacks (Center/Subwoofer Speaker Out, Rear Speaker Out, Line In, Line Out, Mic In) 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/15.jpg 

6.  7.  14.CPU fan connector, Water-pump-fan connector and 4 x system fan connectors
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/16.jpg 

8.  USB Type-C™ port, with USB 3.1 Gen 1 support and 1 x USB 3.1 Gen 1 header
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/17.jpg 

9. 6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/18.jpg 

10. System Front panel Connector with different components debug LEDs 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/19.jpg 

11.  USB 2.0 and COM port Connectors 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/20.jpg 

12.  7. AORUS H370 motherboard support dual RGBW LED strip and also 12V or 5V digital LED strips, rings, or matrices with the WS2812 LED Controller
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/21.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/21a.jpg 


13.  Thunderbolt headers and TPM Connector
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/21c.jpg 

15.  Front panel Audio connector 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/22.jpg 

16. 17.  Dual PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2 connector. With a PCIe NVMe + SATA dual mode design, users can build a RAID storage system with two NVMe M.2 SSDs or a SATA Mode M.2 SSD + a general SATA SSD. Designed for flexibility and adaptation to fit most users’ and gamers’ requests.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/23.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/23b.jpg 


18. Expansion Slots : 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16), 1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8),  4 x PCI Express x1 slots
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/24.jpg 

19.  CNVI WIFI connector for installation of bundled Intel® CNVi 802.11ac Wave2 2T2R WIFI card
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/24a.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/24b.jpg 
Intel CNVi Wave2 802.11ac 2x2 wireless solution enables 1733 Mbps maximum theoretical data rates, 2x faster than standard 802.11ac 2x2 (867Mbps), and nearly 12x faster than baseline 1x1 BGN (150Mbps), and even faster than a Gigabit Ethernet connection.
It’s improves in streaming, conferencing, gaming, data searing and downloading.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/24c.jpg 

*Removing Heat-sinks*
AORUS used dense aluminum heatsink in this board. Heatsinks base is having thermal pad installed. Chipset heatsink is secured in place using screws and spacers, where as VRM heatsink used plastic plugs to secure them in place.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/25.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/26.jpg 

*Component Layout*
Let’s now see what all components AORUS have planned for this board.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/27.jpg 

1. 2. CPU voltage regulator circuit has8+2 Phase PWM+ Lower RDS ON Semiconductor NTMFS 4C06N and 4C10N Power MOSFETS each  with combined stage limited to 69A controlled by Intersil ISL95866 Hybrid Digital Four Phase PWM Controller supporting latest Intel 6 Core CPUs
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/28a.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/28.jpg 

3. Single-Phase digital memory power supply section for DDR4 memories
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/29.jpg 

4. 5.  PI3EQX1002B is PCIe-to-two-port USB 3.1 controllers and ASMedia ASM1442K single chip USB3.1  solution.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/30.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/30a.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 4, 2018)

6.  Intel Gigabit LAN solution.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/31.jpg 

7.  The ITE IT8686E chip provides the super I/O functions, such as fan control and system monitoring 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/32.jpg 

8. AORUS equipped this board with ALC 1220 120dB SNR HD Audio codec at the heart of the audio solution.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/33.jpg 

ALC1220 120dB(A) SNR HD Audio with Smart Headphone Amp, it automatically detects impedance of your head-worn audio device, preventing issues such as low volume and distortion. New VB series audio controller streams your voice to the world vibrantly with both front/rear microphone SNR up to 110/114dB(A) along with premium quality CHEMI-CON audio capacitors for a warmer sound.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/34.jpg 

A semi-transparent line on motherboard separates the whole audio section from the rest of the board in order to minimize interference. So licensing under Stereo mode produces high audio quality with excellent dynamic range.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/35.jpg 

RightMark Audio Analyzer (RMAA) suite is used for testing AORUS High Definition audio against Asus Xonar U7 External Sound card. You can see clearly the difference between Noise level, dynamic rang and Total harmonic distortion percentage produced by AORUS High Definition audio.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/36.jpg 

RMAA Asus Xonar U7
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/37.jpg 

RMAA AORUS Audio 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/38.jpg 

9. Intel H370 Chipset.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/39.jpg 

10. AORUS uses MXIC MX 2SL12873F a capacity of 128 Mb for storing UEFI BIOS.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/40.jpg 



*Testing*
CPU - Intel Core i7 8700K 
Board -  AORUS H370 Gaming 3 WiFi 
RAM - 4 X  4GB  Dominator  DDR4 3000Mhz 
HDD - Seagate 2TB FireCuda SSHD 
SSD -  Corsair Force GT 240 SSD 
Cooler - Cooler Master Masterliquid Pro 280
GFX -  AORUS RX 570 
PSU - Cooler Master V1200

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/41.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/42.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/43.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/44.jpg 


*BIOS*
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/45.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/46.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/47.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/48.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/49.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/50.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/51.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/52.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/53.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/54.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/55.jpg 


*Bundled Softwares*
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/56.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/57.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/58.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/59.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/60.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/61.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/62.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/63.jpg 


*Benchmarks* 
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/64.jpg

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/65.jpg 

*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/66.jpg 

*Power Consumption*
Wattage reading as per displayed by APC Pro 1000VA (Model no. BR1000G-IN) UPS.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/67.jpg 

*Pros*

 Nice Features 
 Great RGB support
 Integrated Intel Wireless-AC 9560 802.11ac Wave2
 Five Hybrid Fan Pin Headers
 Good value for money
 Nice Audio

*Cons*

Nil

*Conclusion*

AORUS has one again introduced a great motherboard for people looking for Intel Coffee lake update but are not interested in all the overclocking features that Z370 chipset provided. Actually till date Z370 chipset based motherboards were the only options for Intel’s 8th Generation processors. 

The AORUS H370 Gaming 3 WiFi motherboard is offering all the latest features like Intel Optane, Dual Ultra-Fast M.2 with PCIe Gen3 X4/X2 and new Integrated Intel Wireless-AC 9560 802.11ac Wave2 along with RGB FUSION with Multi-Zone Digital LED Light Show design. But the best part is now Intel H370 chipset supports Intel® RST SATA RAID  with Intel’s 8th Generation processing power, make  AORUS H370 Gaming 3 WiFi motherboard most suitable for budget workstation or development type system build .

*Manufacturers Info*

Site Link 

Source / More info 

Thanks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 4, 2018)

Well done dude, big fan of your reviews.
Do you do SBC reviews, like Raspberry Pi 3 B+


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Apr 5, 2018)

Excellent Review dude. 
But u tell me why the Ram is running on 2127 mhz. in stead of 3000 mhz mentiond above.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 6, 2018)

ULTRON 17 said:


> Excellent Review dude.
> But u tell me why the Ram is running on 2127 mhz. in stead of 3000 mhz mentiond above.



Intel H370 chipset dont support XMP profiles or Memory OC.. so maximum support for DDR4 2666/2400/2133 MHz memory modules. 

Following is the maximum frequency i had with this board.
*www.pctekreviews.com/Reviews/AORUS_H370_GAMING3_WIFI/61.jpg


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks


----------

